# Oil Condition



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, only 1400 miles on my diesel cruze and the oil is black! Full and not using any but black. Any thought's as to why so black so soon? Are all diesels like this?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi!

Oil on diesel car always come black fast!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The soot that occurs in the combustion process migrates into the crankcase through natural blow by.
Usually the oil will be black in as short as 100 miles....sometimes even less.
If you change your own oil you will find the drain oil that gets on your skin doesn't wash off very easily either.....you'll be stained for a day.

Nature of the beast....nothing to be concerned over.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This has happened with every diesel I've owned. Very normal.


----------



## saturn4663 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks you all


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

It's actually a good thing.. It means the oil is doing it's job of "washing" the engine as it passes through. If it was clear I'd be concerned because the crud has to be going somewhere, if it's not in the oil it's gumming up the engine


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I noticed this on my first diesel car, a VW Rabbit and then on my Chevy LUV. It scared me at first but when I asked around, found it was quite normal.

You know, I wish I had the Chevy LUV 4X4 back. I only got rid of it because I lived and worked in Montana at the time...not exactly the friendliest climate for a diesel. I used a lot of starting fluid...lol.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Remember not to get it on your clothes, it will stain and never come out. At least that is my experience. It might if you try to wash it out with Dawn dish soap right away, never tried that but it is an option.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought the same thing but you guys are right on target. very sticky and dirty the used oil, and the use of dawn will clean up your funnels and drain pans. I imagine that some folks can actually burn this as heating oil in some cases. anyones thoughts on this?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've heard of some people with greasecars putting the old stuff in their fuel tank. But of course this would not be a wise move on our Cruzes


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I've heard of some people with greasecars putting the old stuff in their fuel tank. But of course this would not be a wise move on our Cruzes


If your seals in your turbo take a ****, you'll see how well used motor oil burns in a diesel engine, only you won't be able to shut her down without a fire extinguisher or well placed rag  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> If your seals in your turbo take a ****, you'll see how well used motor oil burns in a diesel engine, only you won't be able to shut her down without a fire extinguisher or well placed rag
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wonder if there are any youtube videos of the situation you describe. That would be something to see!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder if there are any youtube videos of the situation you describe. That would be something to see!


Youtube search for "diesel runaway" and you'll get all you can handle  Some quite amusing. 

That is what the situation I described above is called "Runaway diesel" It runs off the oil in the sump until it mechanically gives out (from running wayyyy past max RPM) or runs out of oil and seizes. Usually it just runs itself out of oil and seizes solid. 

Some of the videos are funny as people who are not familiar with how diesel engines work keep telling the people to shut them off but there is no ignition in a diesel


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Here you go  Nice 7.3 Ford powerstroke runaway. And a Peterbuilt Semi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiBxwGQQ8Js

7.3L runaway diesel - YouTube


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

One more, runaway UPS truck lol

Runaway UPS Truck Almost Blows Up! - YouTube


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow! That's really interesting! I can't even fathom a way to shut the engine off, I was trying to figure out if there was a way.

Edit: I saw several comments about putting a rag in the intake to cut off the air.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Have to be the size of a bedspread......the vacuum is so high ahead of the turbo it just chomps it up and spits little fireballs out of the exaust.

Seen a few runaways at tractor pulls over the years......quite a sound.....lots of mechanical fury.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Have to be the size of a bedspread......the vacuum is so high ahead of the turbo it just chomps it up and spits little fireballs out of the exaust.


Now *that* I'd like to see!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

As I mentioned earlier, a fire extinguisher will shut her down. No oxygen, no ignition. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> As I mentioned earlier, a fire extinguisher will shut her down. No oxygen, no ignition.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Missed that the first time through


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Missed that the first time through


Not trying to sound like a smartass, sometimes when you read your own post up after it's on the board you realize you sounded like a dick  That whole txt, minus any visual cues present in face to face talk!


----------



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

2013LT said:


> It's actually a good thing.. It means the oil is doing it's job of "washing" the engine as it passes through. If it was clear I'd be concerned because the crud has to be going somewhere, if it's not in the oil it's gumming up the engine


So I checked my oil (diesel 2014 Cruze) tuned with egr delete. Oil is NOT black on dipstick. Concerned about a clogged oil filter, I changed the oil filter and filter was normal back diesel oil (as I expected the dipstick k to be but wasn’t). What the he’ll is going on in my situation.

Also noticed a whirring sound now coming down turbo. .


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jason.lucia said:


> Oil is NOT black on dipstick. Concerned about a clogged oil filter, I changed the oil filter and filter was normal back diesel oil (as I expected the dipstick k to be but wasn’t). What the he’ll is going on in my situation.


physics


----------



## jason.lucia (Sep 3, 2017)

boraz said:


> physics


Explain. Clean on dipstick, dirty at oil filter. Why’s isn’t entire system same color with soot, like all my other diesels.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

jason.lucia said:


> Explain. Clean on dipstick, dirty at oil filter. Why’s isn’t entire system same color with soot, like all my other diesels.


Possibly some contamination? Do an oil change and observe the oil color. Do you have any foam on the underside of your oil fill cap?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jason.lucia said:


> Explain. Clean on dipstick, dirty at oil filter. Why’s isn’t entire system same color with soot, like all my other diesels.


refraction

just looks clean cuz its a thin film,if you were to drain it, itll be black


----------

